# Better Safety Harness Poll



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Defective poll, lets you pick the first one and the rest.:jester:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

This poll has a flaw. You can choose the first choice and all the others.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Defective poll, lets you pick the first one and the rest.:jester:


Well yeah, that is the essence of multiple choice, I also made it public so if some moron checks never and others we will be able to see that and rag on them. :laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you left out the options: "only use a harness when I have to", "only use harness when there's a safety inspector around"


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

When the GC's safety person insists I do? Never below 8', it takes 8' for my harness to deploy.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cujo said:


> When the GC's safety person insists I do? Never below 8', it takes 8' for my harness to deploy.


That's why they make yo yo's


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Another government mandated rule.:laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

No harness...linemans body belt, when pole climbing and at working height on extension ladders.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

In our place it is required when on any lift....was up topside 1 time had to keep unhooking and re-hooking over and over...so we get done and are taking a breather up top and my spotter has says hey Bob you know your unhooked?....ah no?...years and years of this stuff and anyone can slip up..I didn't realize I didn't rehook..60 ft up no guards no railings just standing on open lift deck...wow...nothing happen but that is how things happen...1 slip..1 brief dumb min...1 distraction..be safe..always:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd rather have the option to jump if my world is falling beneath me.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> No harness...linemans body belt, when pole climbing and at working height on extension ladders.


I miss mine..we went to 6 point harnesses 2 yrs ago...suck...the hook is by the back of your neck...dah fxxking stupid...so you are always trying to grab it when you are unhooking-rehooking pita plus it has 8' deployment so ya bounce of a beam before it catches that wont hurt ya...smart


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> This poll has a flaw. You can choose the first choice and all the others.


Which of course I did and of course didn't read one single choice. I don't know what I just admitted. :thumbup:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I wear a harness while in a scissor lift even if I'm not required to. A few years ago I was up 25' working in a scissor lift at a stainless steel processing plant when my lift was hit by a fork truck. I was tied off to the building steel and the lift was knocked completely out from under me. I didn't get a scratch.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

amptech said:


> I wear a harness while in a scissor lift even if I'm not required to. A few years ago I was up 25' working in a scissor lift at a stainless steel processing plant when my lift was hit by a fork truck. I was tied off to the building steel and the lift was knocked completely out from under me. I didn't get a scratch.


Our company makes us tie to the lift.....:thumbup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

amptech said:


> I wear a harness while in a scissor lift even if I'm not required to. A few years ago I was up 25' working in a scissor lift at a stainless steel processing plant when my lift was hit by a fork truck. I was tied off to the building steel and the lift was knocked completely out from under me. I didn't get a scratch.


correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you should have been fined for a serious osha violation.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

wildleg said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you should have been fined for a serious osha violation.


Why is that? OSHA does not require the use of a harness in a scissors lift.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

For those that said they use a harness on a step ladder, what do you hook the lanyard to? Keep in mind that the OSHA rules require the tie point to be able to support a 5,000 pound load.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

If I'm at hight I wear a harness.

We had a coworker in a condor several stories up have the leveling valve go bad on him. 
The more he tried to lower, the faster the basket tried to dump him out.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

As an aside, we had an incident where a mexican worker fell from a bridge early spring 

he was wearing the harness, and was tied off to the bridge, but he had not worn it correctly

it actually ended up around his neck , a rather bad situation for a minute or two while the rest of the crew were all elbows & heels ....


~CS~


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

wildleg said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you should have been fined for a serious osha violation.


I don't know if you are right or wrong but if I had been tied to the lift I would have been seriously injured or killed.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Why is that? OSHA does not require the use of a harness in a scissors lift.


if a fall arrest system was used, then would it not have to meet guidelines for the use of it ? Am I wrong in my understanding that he should have been tied to the platform ? (I'm sure you know more about this than me - I'm not being sarcastic - what's the right call ?)


----------

